#  :: القاعات العامة :: > لقاءات في حب الله >  دعاء قضاء الحاجة وبأذن الله مجاب

## aynad

*[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]قال رسول الله صلي الله عليه و سلم : (( من كانت له حاجة الي الله او الي احد من بني ادم فليتوضأ و ليحسن الوضوء وليصل ركعتين , ثم ليثن علي الله , و ليصل علي النبي عليه الصلاة و السلام , ثم ليقل : لا اله الا الله الحليم الكريم سبحان الله رب العرش العظيم , الحمد لله رب العالمين , أسألك موجبات رحمتك وعزائم مغفرتك و الغنيمة من كل بر و السلامة من كل إثم لا تدع لي ذنبا الا غفرته ولا هما الا فرجته ولا حاجة هي لك رضا إلا  قضيتها يا ارحم الراحمين )) (( ثم يسأل من امر الدنيا والاخرة ما يشاء فإنه يقدر ))[/grade]*

----------


## mmoneem

جزاك الله خيراً وجعله في ميزانك

----------


## aynad

> جزاك الله خيراً وجعله في ميزانك


الف شكر اخي MMONEEM علي المرور
انا اتلخبط في العنوان هو المفروض دعاء صلاة الحاجة اقبلوا اعتذاري

----------


## قلب مصر

اختى الكريمة ايناد
جزاكى الله خيرا
وحمد لله على سلامتك

----------


## فلك 99

*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 أختى الغالية ايناد

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الدعاء الرائع

سلمت يداك وبارك الله فيك

نفعنا الله واياك بما علمنا


عليك بالاستغفار فإنه يقشع سحب الهموم ويزيل غيوم الغموم، وهو البلسم الشافي، والدواء الكافي.

سلامى وتقديرى لك




*

----------


## أبو زياد المصرى

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*الأخت الفاضله إيناد* 

*جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا وهناك فقط تعليق كان ينبغى أن يرفق مع الحديث وهو إسناده ودرجته* 
*عموما أنا أرفق ماسبق ذكره بخصوص الحديث المذكور كالتالى :* 

*الحديث فى سنن الترمذى برقم 441 فى باب ماجاء فى صلاة الحاجه أما درجنه وإسناده كمايلى :*

*‏قال ‏ ‏أبو عيسى ‏ ‏هذا ‏ ‏حديث غريب وفي إسناده مقال ‏ ‏فائد بن عبد الرحمن ‏ ‏يضعف في الحديث ‏ ‏وفائد ‏ ‏هو ‏ ‏أبو الورقاء*

*وعليه فإن الحديث ضعيف كماسبق ولكن والله أعلم أنه يعمل به فى فضائل الأعمال* 

*هذا ماأعلم والله عز وجل أعلى وأعلم*

*وجزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا*

*أبو زياد المصرى*

----------


## saladino

*مشكورة اختى ايناد على التذكرة
وبارك الله فيكى

شكرا ابو زياد على الاضافة
وبارك الل فيك*

----------


## دعاء الكروان

*جزاكِ الله خيرً أختى الفاضله على الحديث
وعلى التذكرة 
جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك*

----------


## aynad

*



			
				اختى الكريمة ايناد
جزاكى الله خيرا
وحمد لله على سلامتك
			
		

اختي ام يوسف الله يسلمك يا رب
الف شكر علي مرورك الكريم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





			
				أختى الغالية ايناد

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الدعاء الرائع

سلمت يداك وبارك الله فيك

نفعنا الله واياك بما علمنا


عليك بالاستغفار فإنه يقشع سحب الهموم ويزيل غيوم الغموم، وهو البلسم الشافي، والدواء الكافي.

سلامى وتقديرى لك
			
		

اختي الغالية فلك بارك الله فيكي يا رب 
و الف شكر علي تذكرة الاستغفار 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





			
				الأخت الفاضله إيناد 

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا وهناك فقط تعليق كان ينبغى أن يرفق مع الحديث وهو إسناده ودرجته 
عموما أنا أرفق ماسبق ذكره بخصوص الحديث المذكور كالتالى : 

الحديث فى سنن الترمذى برقم 441 فى باب ماجاء فى صلاة الحاجه أما درجنه وإسناده كمايلى :

‏قال ‏ ‏أبو عيسى ‏ ‏هذا ‏ ‏حديث غريب وفي إسناده مقال ‏ ‏فائد بن عبد الرحمن ‏ ‏يضعف في الحديث ‏ ‏وفائد ‏ ‏هو ‏ ‏أبو الورقاء

وعليه فإن الحديث ضعيف كماسبق ولكن والله أعلم أنه يعمل به فى فضائل الأعمال 

هذا ماأعلم والله عز وجل أعلى وأعلم

وجزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا

أبو زياد المصرى
			
		

بارك الله فيك اخي ابو زياد 
و الف شكر علي مرورك الكريم و علي التعليق و الاضافة





			
				مشكورة اختى ايناد على التذكرة
وبارك الله فيكى

شكرا ابو زياد على الاضافة
وبارك الل فيك
			
		

الف شكر يا صلادينوا علي مرورك للموضوع





			
				جزاكِ الله خيرً أختى الفاضله على الحديث
وعلى التذكرة 
جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك
			
		

جزاكي الله خير علي مرورك الكريم يا دعاء*

----------


## runaway_heart

بارك الله فيكي يا جميل
شكرا على الموضوع

----------


## afreetm

جزاكِ الله خيرً أختى الفاضله على الحديث
وعلى التذكرة 
جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## الاخت المسلمة

جزاك الله خيراً
جعله المولى فى ميزان حسناتك يارب

----------


## د.عمر

اسكرك على حرصك على الخير والدلالة عليه 

الحديث لم يظهر عندي ولكن من المداخلات عرفت انه حديث صلاة الحاجة وهو حديث مختلف فيه ... الخ

واما العنوان فهو يوهم بشيء آخر وهو قضاء الحاجة الذي يبوب عليه الفقهاء في ابواب الاداب وربما في الطهارة  ..

----------


## ابن البلد

جزاكي الله خيرا إيناد
 :f:

----------


## الشحرورة

*شكرا لكِ أناد
جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## loly_h

*ربنا يكرمك* *يأنود**
ويجازيك كل خير
والله وحشتينى
ربنا يطمننا عليكى يابيبتى .**.**.
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]قال رسول الله صلي الله عليه و سلم : (( من كانت له حاجة الي الله او الي احد من بني ادم فليتوضأ و ليحسن الوضوء وليصل ركعتين , ثم ليثن علي الله , و ليصل علي النبي عليه الصلاة و السلام , ثم ليقل : لا اله الا الله الحليم الكريم سبحان الله رب العرش العظيم , الحمد لله رب العالمين , أسألك موجبات رحمتك وعزائم مغفرتك و الغنيمة من كل بر و السلامة من كل إثم لا تدع لي ذنبا الا غفرته ولا هما الا فرجته ولا حاجة هي لك رضا إلا  قضيتها يا ارحم الراحمين )) (( ثم يسأل من امر الدنيا والاخرة ما يشاء فإنه يقدر ))[/grade]*


جزاك الله خيرا يا إيناد

----------

